# Crocodile maintenance



## Albino-keeper (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi all,

just doing some research on keeping crocodiles as I will be getting my first one shortly. I have read the Husbandry Guidelines for The Freshwater Crocodile and says preform a complete or 80% change of pond water twice weekly. Do people do this? Or do you do something like this but not 80%? 

Also with the basking spot do you leave it on all the time or have it on only when UV is on? Obviously the water heater is always on. But I've heard people doing this and the hatchling just stays in the warm water over night. Let me know your thoughts or any other helpful hints would be great thanks.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 26, 2015)

Even in the wild, crocs will spend more time in the water when the weather is cooler, so you can run the basking light during the day and if it gets a bit cooler at night the animal will simply stay in the water - this is natural behaviour. It will haul out when the light comes on and the basking spot warms up during the day. Even pythons often stay in water when the weather is cool or cold, because the temps are more stable. 

Jamie

- - - Updated - - -

If you don't have a high capacity power filter, you'll need to do the water changes frequently as the animal grows, but you can reduce the need for large changes if you have the pond heavily planted, as the plants will act as biological filters. Unfortunately it's a noxious weed, but water hyacinths are a great way to keep water clean.


----------

